
Social Security: Another Way to Look at It - pitdesi
http://dilbert.com/blog/entry/another_way_to_look_at_it/
======
hrktb
on a related note, the money related crime rate (theft, fraud etc) of the 60+
in Japan have been rising for a while as the baby boomers are retiring. It
doesn't solve everything and can have moral aspects difficult to juge, but
helping old people keep a decent lifestyle is a very real problem.

